# Maple Story DS / Ragnarok DS



## Hypnos (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes

Nexon/gravity on a fight to see who will be best


Maple Story DS:


here is more one screen shot








MapleStory DS (Korean:??? ??? DS, working title) is an upcoming Nintendo DS adaptation of the original MMORPG game for Windows called MapleStory. It is currently under development by Nexon in cooperation with Nintendo. The Korean release date is set for sometime in 2008. The game is also expected to be available overseas at a later date.

The game was announced at E3 2006. On January 9, 2007, Nexon and the newly established Nintendo of Korea showcased MapleStory DS for the first time, releasing a trailer for the game. The game was first projected to be released in September 2007.

MapleStory DS has been confirmed to not be an MMO. In an interview with the manager of international business development, Stephen Lee, Lee explained that the upcoming game is simply an action RPG game based on the PC version. Lee explained that there will be limited online features, but the game will focus on the single-player aspect. 


Ragnarok DS:









Ragnarok Online DS is a game based on the MMORPG Ragnarok Online, and is scheduled to be released sometime in 2008.

GungHo Online Entertainment, Inc., the company that hosts the Japanese server of Ragnarok Online, announced it will expand its business for video game consoles, and Ragnarok is the second of 3 games for Nintendo DS to be released by them, along with Aqua Zone DS and Flower Arrangement DS.

The massively multiplayer features of the original will not be present in this version, though online facilities in some form will be available.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this is really good 

i want to get for my R4 =D


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 24, 2008)

Meh, I'm only interested in Ragnarok. So far it looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I hope it's an mmorpg but lag would be an issue though. They can probably make an enlarged ram pack or something for that.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 24, 2008)

MapleStory single player = Massive failure

Ragnarok single player = Somewhat decent??????????


----------



## Hypnos (Jul 24, 2008)

i forgot to say

the two games can be used to play online =D


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but there are only one Maply Story screenshot loaded?

Hmm, any information on release date? I can't decide which one I'd pick. So I'll give both a go. If English version ever get released.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 24, 2008)

I really doubt they would lag online... There were online games when we only had dial-up, let alone Wireless B. I want to try Ragnarok DS.


----------



## Hypnos (Jul 24, 2008)

i will test first maple story


ragnarok can wait =D


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't even know if Nintendo's Wi-Fi service would allow for a MMORPG.


----------



## Hypnos (Jul 24, 2008)

man
Ragnarok DS 


its like grand chase

you make the room
and the other join


you will host the room
but you probably will need 2 DS
1 for host
and other for play
if you dont do this

LAG


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, to tell you the truth, most of us already know all the stuff you've just mentioned....


----------



## Hypnos (Jul 24, 2008)

yes yes i will post notices now 


---Editing first POST-----


----------



## asuri (Jul 24, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Well, to tell you the truth, most of us already know all the stuff you've just mentioned....


yea.. stuff has been posted before too


and by now it seems like the two groups stopped the projects or postponed them they wouldve been out by now


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm, another couple of hundred hours of my life will be wasted if I bite...


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> old news is oooooooooooooooooooooold


qft. and there is no multiplayer wifi on maplestory. they wanted to focus on the single player.


----------



## Gab (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm glad there's still life to these ones after being announced for so long.
However, the screens for Ragnarok DS look like mock-up still. The status bars/info are too small to be of use and it just looks like a PC screenshot cropped to fit.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 24, 2008)

Maplestory DS: Out in Korea, not the real game, but demo. 
Just note that the first release of Maplestory DS will be in Korean. American version of course will have to wait, unless someone makes a language patch.
There is NO Wifi, or multiplayer. Much like crappy Single player of the MMORPG, Maplestory. Top screen used for usual use, Bottom screen used for map. Stylus not required, most of the time you use the D-Pad and buttons(L,R,B,A, etc.)
-Source: I was in Korea not long ago, visited local game store. Since i knew Korean, i understood most of the game play, But im going to be honest, the demo SUCKED.

Ragnarok DS: Looks pretty fake too me since it started. I could be wrong.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 24, 2008)

STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT, THEY WERE ALL PROVEN FAKE LONG AGO, STOP HOLDING ON TO YOUR MMO ON HANDHELDS IDEALS AND WAIT 'TIL 2010 WHEN NINTENDO PRETTY MUCH CLEARLY STATED THAT THEY WOULD MOVE TO ACCOMODATE MMOs ON HANDHELDS.

In short, these will NEVER HAPPEN, and MSDS has been DROPPED by Nexon LONG AGO. Ragnarok DS is a mixture of rumors and the real ndsRO.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow Ragnarok looks great. Can't wait til its released.


----------



## soliunasm (Jul 24, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT, THEY WERE ALL PROVEN FAKE LONG AGO, STOP HOLDING ON TO YOUR MMO ON HANDHELDS IDEALS AND WAIT 'TIL 2010 WHEN NINTENDO PRETTY MUCH CLEARLY STATED THAT THEY WOULD MOVE TO ACCOMODATE MMOs ON HANDHELDS.
> 
> In short, these will NEVER HAPPEN, and MSDS has been DROPPED by Nexon LONG AGO. Ragnarok DS is a mixture of rumors and the real ndsRO.


MSDS has been proven that it's still being worked on from the April 2008 Nexon interview by Gamasutra.


----------



## akuchan (Jul 25, 2008)

pretty damn obvious they wouldn't be mmo lol... they wouldn't be able to make it mmo even if they tried, i don't think any handheld would be capable of that


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

yup no mmo. maybe trading stuff, and nothing else. waiting for RO as well, loved that game. MS is just too cute for me.

what the heck, i own a ds. i should be used to cute.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 25, 2008)

OOOOOOOOLLLLLD news
well if maple story DS comes out i'll help translating parts with my awsome korean skills before the american release


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 25, 2008)

MapleStory? Meh.
Didn't really like its slow pace and boring music plus crudy level design that didnt make alot of sense.

Ragnarok Online for the DS?
Hmm, sold if it has a sound test menu and any redeeming qualities in the grinding for weeks to get to level 20 area.
I did enjot the game quite a bit during the beta days and when private servers started to pop up.


----------



## War (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't meant to be a b!tch here... but how exactly is this news? Most people have known about Ragna DS/MapleStory DS for a LONG time now... I don't see any new info in this thread...


----------



## millenium6000 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ragnarok DS is very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!! I'll wait for the US version of this game!!!


----------



## Trunkz (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure side-scrollers like Maple Story are pretty feasible on the DS, MMO-wise. I remember years ago, I was playing on a MMO called Deloria, and I'm more than happy to be bet that something of that caliber would be able to put on the DS. So there's no need for 50 people to jump onto this thread, and start cap'sing everything


----------



## Sp33der (Jul 28, 2008)

the ragnarok ds looks a bit fake to me IMO, but yea i actually wanna see how it will become in the single player and multiplayer modes.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 28, 2008)

That screenshot for MSDS was in the like... PRE-beta version (well, no other version came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). im sure it will improve.


----------



## Skeeve22 (Jul 28, 2008)

I hope ragnarok at least has 4 player multiplayer, i'm sure the DS could handle that.

and yes, a basic MMO setup COULD be done on the nintendo DS, the company would just have to be dedicated to running their own servers for the DS so as to not have to be bound by Nintendo's WFC rules, such as friend codes. Sadly, the only company to do this so far is Disney with their DGamer char room service, which are avatar chat rooms with no friendcodes needed. I can see an extremely basic MMO along the lines of PSO feasibly working on the DS, but not much more.


----------



## LTK (Jul 28, 2008)

Honestly I would be happy to play with Local multiplayer only. Kinda' like FFCC.
WiFi is too unreliable imo


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 28, 2008)

damn...the ms video is removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if theyre ever released in english or some1 makes an english patch,  Im so "getting it"...aka: downlo...


----------



## ctkxtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

I hated Maplestory and I'm pretty sure Ragnarok is no different from endless grindan with cheap 2d sprites.


----------



## cosmiccinema (Sep 22, 2008)

any news on when Maple and rag will be released?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Ragnarok is being released on Japan in December.. no information about a western release.


----------



## Robert100 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ragnarok online is released !
the gameplay is quite okay and it seems that it now plays as an rpg (with storyline if i'm not wrong)
still testing though


----------

